# Bei 'The Expendables 3'-Dreh - Jason Statham fast ertrunken!



## beachkini (28 Aug. 2013)

*Rollen wie "The Transporter" oder "Crank" machten ihn weltberühmt: Jason Statham, 45, gehört zur obersten Liga der Action-Schauspieler. Die waghalsigen Stunts macht der Lebensgefährte von Top-Model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, 26, zum Teil selbst. Einer hätte ihn nun fast das Leben gekostet. 
*​
Bei den Dreharbeiten zu dem Film "The Expendables 3" wäre der Darsteller am vergangenen Samstag, 24. August, beinahe ertrunken!

Das Unglück eregnete sich in einem künstlich angelegten See in Bulgarien. Während einer Unterwasserszene schaffte es Statham nicht mehr rechtzeitig, das Wasser zu verlassen und begann zu sinken, wie mehrere bulgarische Medien heute, 27. August, berichteten. 

Die ganze Crew sowie mehrere Stundleute kamen dem Schauspieler zur Hilfe. Er konnte unverletzt geborgen werden und wurde anschließend in ein Krankenhaus eingeliefert, welches er nach einigen Stunden unversehrt wieder verlassen durfte. 

Da dürfte auch seiner Freundin Rosie ein großer Stein vom Herzen fallen. Gerüchten zufolge soll er vorhaben, ihr schon bald einen Antrag zu machen. (ok-magazin.de)


Wahrscheinlich nur etwas verschluckt, aber Pressemeldungen machen sich immer gut für einen Film. Besonders er war Profischwimmer...


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2013)

Tz, als ehemaliger Profischwimmer ertrinkt man nicht so schnell


----------



## Sidewinder (28 Aug. 2013)

Schon wieder Bulgarien als Drehort? Damit ist der Film für mich gestorben denn das Ostblock Setting hat mir schon Teil 2 versaut :angry:


----------



## cb1986 (29 Aug. 2013)

like this series of films, good shows


----------

